# 50% off RAW Power Metallic Percussion for Kontakt - normally $50, now $25



## VSTBuzz (Apr 9, 2014)

*Deal*: 50% off *"RAW Power Metallic Percussion"* by Riverwood Air
*Value*: $50
*Discount*: 50%
*Price*: $25

*Grab the deal now on* http://www.VSTBuzz.com

*"RAW Power Metallic Percussion"* was Riverwood Air's excuse to take a huge selection of pipes, sheets, weights, and machines, and smash them all together for your listening pleasure! Pipes were crashed, steel sheets were dropped, even brass mutes were rattled! RAW Power consists of 2.5GB of uncompressed metallic objects, perfect to fuse into media projects. Specific items recorded include gym bars, clips, doors, sheeting, zips, frames, weights, chimes , pipes, a bowed vibraphone & cymbals, and metallic brass mutes. 


Recorded in 24 bit 96kHz for outstanding clarity, RAW Power gives you a diverse metallic collection of instruments 17 patches as well 2 FX patches have been created from the samples; one of select sound designed samples perfect for hybrid projects and one of reverse FX, again for modern media work. Too many percussion libraries already exist which are designed with 'epic' in mind. This one is not; giving you a range of sound design instruments that are guaranteed to fit straight into any project, right into your existing percussion section. (Full version of Kontakt 5.3 or later required)


[flash width=480 height=150 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https%3A//api.soundcloud.com/playlists/29394472[/flash]

*Grab the deal now on http://www.VSTBuzz.com!*


----------



## Kuusniemi (Apr 9, 2014)

Anyone else have trouble getting the download links?


----------



## doctornine (Apr 9, 2014)

Nope, worked straight off for me.


----------



## Kuusniemi (Apr 9, 2014)

Well emailed them. Waiting for a reply.


----------



## rattlyandraw (Apr 12, 2014)

Just to avoid confusion. This is nothing to do with Rattly And Raw. 

Very best to you all


----------

